# Has anyone dowloaded Windows 10?



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm assuming everyone that has automatic updates on Windows 7 received the free Windows 10 update? For anyone that has download it, do you recommend it?


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

I have it. Love it so far. I am so glad to be out of that windows 8 nightmare.

Even the new "Edge" has yet to annoy me.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

Heck no, why would I do that? I have all the functionality I want on 8.1 and early releases are bad news. I'm reading about compatibility problems on games, and not even older games. Now I have this icon sitting on my taskbar to ''Get Windows 10''. Can't see a way to get rid of it.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

It kinda ****ed up my computer at first with out of date drivers or whatever black screen **** it was. Then it failed to read my TV audio through HDMI cable, and I ****ing hate that new "start" menu that originally had a bunch of useless apps and **** that I didn't care about, and now won't resize even though the only thing in it is weather. I also haven't found a way yet to put shortcuts in the start menu, which is a pain in the ***. Truly, the only reason I "upgraded" was because apparently lots of games coming out are going to be Windows 10 exclusive.


----------



## ScorchedEarth (Jul 12, 2014)

They're pushing Win10 so hard, they better not drop support for 7 and 8, I swear.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

I'm still on 8.1 which is setup and working great for me. I don't want to upgrade and risk breaking something just to get something new if what I have is working optimally for me. I see no point in it. I was the same way with 7, did not upgrade until sometime after 8.1 was released which fixed many of the problems with 8. I'll let others be the guinea pigs and wait awhile before installing 10.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

No, I disagree with Windows 10's Policy


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

It's cool I guess...


----------



## starsfreak (Aug 20, 2013)

Nope, can't be bothered to set my PC again. Still rocking Windows 7 here without any problems.


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

After a clean install and downloading the right drivers, it works well enough, except there's compatibility issues with some programs. I couldn't get certain diagnostic tools to work with W10. If you have a lot of important files and applications to keep, I would wait.

There's a noticeably faster startup time for me which is nice. You can also disable some of the data collecting features.


----------



## MiMiK (Aug 25, 2011)

i upgraded from 7 to 10 a couple days ago to see what the fuss is about and honestly its not bad everything is working fine. i was going to do a fresh install of ubuntu but have kept 10 longer than expected. i might install ubuntu later today though just because a fresh install is long overdue


compared to win 8 i only kept it for 30 minutes lol


----------



## Fat Man (Nov 28, 2013)

Windows 10 is pretty cool. I upgraded to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1. my computer seems to to be working fine, haven't experienced any issues so far.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Windows 10 wants to creep in on everything you do. Nvidia decided to tell me that there was a new driver ready to download and install. I did, then I go to install it and it says it doesn't work with this version of Windows. Good job Nvidia, you idiots.

Many programs keep display the option to "swipe" even though my computer is clearly set to desktop mode and is not a tablet and has no swipe functionality. The so called "active tiles" in the windows start menu aren't active at all. There doesn't seem to be an option to use Google maps app yet, instead you are left with an inferior Microsoft ****ty version.

The mail client that comes with Windows 10 sucks, it won't let you delete your outlook account from there once you enter it. It won't automatically organize my gmail like gmail normally does. You cannot resize the columns in the mail client like you easily could in any other version of Windows. I downloaded another email client, but when I go to set that email client as the default client, it won't show up in the list of programs to choose from and there is no option to browse my computer to find a program that I want to use. In Windows 7 this was easy, if Windows didn't have a suggestion of which program you wanted to use, you could simply browse your computer. But for some reason Windows 10 won't allow that.

There is also a bug with my Logitech G510 keyboard which causes the screen to flash on and off whenever I use the volume key on my keyboard and set it higher than 12. Neither Windows nor Logitech could be bothered to issue a fix so I had to use some MacGyver method that some users on Reddit had to solve that issue.

Windows 10 puts some really interesting photos on your lock screen, but if you’re using a desktop or laptop, there’s no benefit to having that screen appear in the first place. Every time your computer boots or wakes from sleep, you have to click your mouse button or swipe up to make the lockscreen disappear before you get hit with a login prompt. But Windows 10 doesn't ask if you want to use have this stupid uselesss lockscreen, there is no option to remove it. Instead, you once again have to do some MacGyver crap by editing the registry in order to disable instead of having a simple means to do so on a menu.

I also found that Windows decided to remove the ability to open more than 1 identical Window at a time. Even then, if you open a window by selecting a menu or an icon of a window that is already open, that window doesn't even go to the forefront of the screen. It stays burred under all the other windows.

They also changed the name of "control panel" to "settings". So whenever you are discussing which menus or options to navigate to someone you now have to say "go to settings" etc etc. This of course is confusing as to which "settings" you are referring to. The word settings is a generic set of menu options that can be a part of any software program, but the term "Control panel" describes specifically which "settings" menu you are referring to. There was absolutely no need to change the name of Control panel and it is only going to confuse others. When something is perfect, and it changes, it can only get worse. I wish they would just stop ****ing with things and leave them the way they were.

The windows icons like the Start menu, search menu, and task view CANNOT be moved. They are always on the far left hand side of the screen. It is Windows attempt to railroad you into using their ****ty Bing search which is tied to the Windows search function. I am sorry Windows, no one wants to use your ****ty Bing search engine, just get over it, everyone is going to use Google.

Overall I will say however the Windows 10 runs a lot smoother and faster than Windows 7.


----------



## Kiba (Apr 26, 2013)

A lot of hardware doesn't have drivers out yet that supports windows 10, I downloaded, a lot of my **** wasn't working properly so i reverted back to the previous OS.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

No i haven't and i'm not planning to any time soon. My windows 8/8.1 whatever it is works perfectly fine to me. Idk, i'm just not interested in that kinda stuff. I just wanna browse the internet, and then i'm happy. Idgaf about what windows it is. Knowing me, i would probably f*** it up somehow and my laptop would explode. Trust me. My cheap laptop is already 2 years old and i use it waaay too much, so i don't think i'm gonna have to wait too long to get windows 10 on a new one anyway.


----------



## Hylar (Jul 15, 2014)

Nope. My windows 8.1 works great so why would I change it?


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I decided to go into blindly and update it otherwise I knew I'd be stuck on windows 7 for as long as I was stuck on windows xp..as I despised every single "feature" of windows 8

I just went for it and upgraded both my home pc and my work pc


..I actually don't mind it, I have a bit of an issue with some of the software I use at work but apart from that its fine, not bad MS..not bad.


----------



## fotschi (Feb 25, 2015)

But I don't want to join the botnet, Bill Gates-sama~


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

I've upgraded it on 3 different computers and it was smooth as butter on all 3, zero compatibility issues, quicker, nicer to use and I like the ui changes. I recommend it.


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Yes...mine is functioning well, though my laptop was left pretty stock to begin with and I don't really use any external devices currently.

I like the option for the "tablet" mode, but still rarely use it even though I do have a touch screen. I just think that the metro interface was a fail regardless.

For me, it's an improvement over Windows 8.1.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Its yucky, I installed it just to learn it for work but bleah.. Still keeping 7 on my main machines.


----------



## mca90guitar (Sep 12, 2012)

No not yet, the laptop on currently on has 7 and i like 7.

my new laptop has windows 8.1 which works but idk. Reading on the asus rog forum not to many people are having good luck with 10 right now.

ill give it awhile before i upgrade


----------



## isolatedforest (Feb 15, 2015)

I'm hesitant about the upgrade mostly because I don't want to go through the hassle of drivers, etc. Also in the event that my old games won't be compatible, I guess I'll wait and see.


----------



## Wren611 (Oct 19, 2012)

I've tried windows 10 twice but I don't like it. First time the audio, scroll on touchpad and my external webcam didn't work with it, so gave up. But I had a second go and these issues were happening again, so I'm going to be sticking with 7 on my everyday laptop and 8.1 on my new laptop. They suit me fine.


----------



## lethe1864 (Jun 25, 2014)

Nope, i havent downloaded it yet, i like my Win 7


----------



## Ignopius (Mar 19, 2013)

lethe1864 said:


> Nope, i havent downloaded it yet, i like my Win 7


SAME. At some point I do wanna get an SSD for my desktop probably then I will upgrade to Windows 10 just cause.


----------



## Famous (Sep 6, 2011)

My Vaio laptop is not recommending upgrading to W10 until October, but the "Get windows 10" icon is sitting in the sys tray...

How does one disable all the data collecting stuff?


----------



## PunkGirl01 (Aug 9, 2015)

I preferred windows 7, but since I can't downgrade a crappy windows 8 computer (not the operating system for me, guys, unless my computer was more like a tablet or touch screen, then it would've been fantastic) without spending a ton of money, I just decided to update. 

And I haven't done a lot with it, but....

I have no freezeups anymore. My computer used to ALWAYS freeze on me if I tried to use it without giving it 5 minutes to load up. But now I can use it almost immediately. Not as good as windows 7, but a shixton better than windows 8. 

Plus... Proper start menu. Instead of taking me to another screen while I'm doing multiple things, or me having to figure out how to pin about a bazillion different things to my task bar (so much clutter, wtf), I have a nice little menu there that isn't an annoying little Bstrd.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

One of my laptops, I am holding off for the upgrade until later on when they get most of their major bugs fix, as that would usually be the case once more people start using it and find them along the way. 

My other laptop, strangely never got the Window 10 upgrade option. 

My desktops, they're not legit copies so.. I assume I will not.


----------



## sabbath9 (Dec 30, 2014)

I've upgraded 2 desktops from Windows 7 Home Premium to Windows 10 Home and another desktop from Windows 7 Pro to Windows 10 Pro. They are working well, after a few more updates it seems they are fine. I also upgraded a netbook with Windows 8.1 Home Premium to Windows 10 Home and it's working great. The Acer tablet I upgraded needed a external drive to upgrade because the 32gb ssd only had a few gigs available, but after the upgrade and a disk cleanup it now has half the ssd as free space. I needed to tweak the taskbar a bit, unpin the store, set default browser to firefox, but all-in-all an easy upgrade. All my apps are working fine, counter-strike source works fine, the boot up time is less and figuring out where the windows update function is was easy. I recommend upgrading to anyone with Windows 7 or 8.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Blue Dino said:


> One of my laptops, I am holding off for the upgrade until later on when they get most of their major bugs fix, as that would usually be the case once more people start using it and find them along the way.
> 
> My other laptop, strangely never got the Window 10 upgrade option.
> 
> My desktops, they're not legit copies so.. I assume I will not.


 Use this to download installer directly http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/software-download/windows10
If the current copies are 'activated' it should work for the same 'upgrade' version. 
I tried out classic shell last night, between that and running 'Get-AppxPackage | Remove-AppxPackage' in powershell per user account (non elevated) it will remove most of the junk metro apps.​


----------



## Radekk (Aug 12, 2015)

What about all that data it sends about you. Someone try wireshark with a fresh copy because from what I have seen I am not interested in supporting this.


----------



## Monkeygirl (Aug 7, 2015)

Yes I like it.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Radekk said:


> What about all that data it sends about you. Someone try wireshark with a fresh copy because from what I have seen I am not interested in supporting this.


Its the trend of everything these days 
http://mashable.com/2015/08/14/windows-10-privacy/
http://www.theverge.com/2015/8/17/9167203/windows-10-privacy-scare-cloud-privacy


----------



## persona non grata (Jul 13, 2011)

No. I have one really crappy desktop that's currently running 8.1 that I don't intend to upgrade. I replaced Windows on my laptop years ago, and to me this is a reason not to go back. 

It's nice to see that some people feel that this latest version isn't the utter trash 8 was, and making it a free upgrade to 'standardize' the platform is certainly one of the smartest things Microsoft has done in years. 

I don't like the direction this is headed though. If I ever find myself needing to run Windows again I'll install XP as a secondary OS. Otherwise, I'm about done with it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Nope. I'm still on Vista. Always late to the party as usual.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Scrub-Zero said:


> Nope. I'm still on Vista. Always late to the party as usual.


Its not a very good party anyway.


----------



## gorbulas (Feb 13, 2004)

Tried it but had to downgrade. Couldn't play a game. I think there were faulty drivers eating up a lot of RAM.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

Yep I did, I downloaded the official iso version off of the Microsoft website because I had to do a clean install. Since my windows 8.1 wouldn't update at all (windows update somehow broke/became corrupted. Plus couldn't go back to windows 8.1 it came automatically installed with the laptop so no recovery disc or anything.) So i did the clean install and discovered I now need to buy a product key for $120 (would if I could but I have no money at all). So I switched to Linux since I can't use windows now unless I buy a product key off of the app store but from what I have seen and the small amount of time using it, I like it and it seems a lot better then windows 8 or 8.1


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Email won't let you open or download attachments when using Windows 10. Another bug or purposeful flaw.


----------



## SupaDupaFly (Sep 1, 2011)

Downloading a beta version of windows no thanks.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

animeflower6084 said:


> Yep I did, I downloaded the official iso version off of the Microsoft website because I had to do a clean install. Since my windows 8.1 wouldn't update at all (windows update somehow broke/became corrupted. Plus couldn't go back to windows 8.1 it came automatically installed with the laptop so no recovery disc or anything.) So i did the clean install and discovered I now need to buy a product key for $120 (would if I could but I have no money at all). So I switched to Linux since I can't use windows now unless I buy a product key off of the app store but from what I have seen and the small amount of time using it, I like it and it seems a lot better then windows 8 or 8.1


Depending on where you bought it sometimes there is a sticker with the key, otherwise if its fairly new Dell and various other OEMs made it a pain to get the media but if it is still under active support you can usually get a copy.

https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/media


----------



## ShatteredGlass (Oct 12, 2012)

Mysteriis said:


> No, I disagree with Windows 10's Policy


Automatic updates definitely sucks, as well as Windows automatically deleting games it sees as pirated without your consent; although as an OS, Windows 10 is great.


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

ShatteredGlass said:


> Automatic updates definitely sucks, as well as Windows automatically deleting games it sees as pirated without your consent; although as an OS, Windows 10 is great.


Indeed i was testing some of windows 10 builds and i preferred the directui start menu but other than that it is a good os. i really wish in the upcoming update redstone that they can give us more control


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

Mysteriis said:


> Indeed i was testing some of windows 10 builds and i preferred the directui start menu but other than that it is a good os. i really wish in the upcoming update redstone that they can give us more control


They are intentionally choosing not to. They got a boner for apple's profits a decade ago and everything they've done since is to try to steal profits not to cater to people or give them choices. They see the sheeple happy with apple's fences and kid mode and they are going that direction regardless of what power users or corporations want.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> Depending on where you bought it sometimes there is a sticker with the key, otherwise if its fairly new Dell and various other OEMs made it a pain to get the media but if it is still under active support you can usually get a copy.
> 
> https://www.dell.com/support/home/us/en/04/media


No idea probably not though, I got my laptop in 2013 and the only sticker on it says windows 8 and that's it and it's a hp laptop but my parents computer is a dell though and has a windows 7 recovery disc but don't think I can use that though. So I'm kind of out of luck.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

animeflower6084 said:


> No idea probably not though, I got my laptop in 2013 and the only sticker on it says windows 8 and that's it and it's a hp laptop but my parents computer is a dell though and has a windows 7 recovery disc but don't think I can use that though. So I'm kind of out of luck.


I believe the windows 8 key can be used to install Windows 8 and upgrade to 8.1 - a lot of machines don't come with install disks anymore and its mostly because Microsoft is scared to death of a handful of people that might pirate. They lock millions out of legitimate reinstalls because of fear.

http://www.howtogeek.com/186775/how-to-download-windows-7-8-and-8.1-installation-media-legally/

According to that you should be able to download an ISO or put it on a USB and reinstall 8, then similar to upgrade it to 10 if you want.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> I believe the windows 8 key can be used to install Windows 8 and upgrade to 8.1 - a lot of machines don't come with install disks anymore and its mostly because Microsoft is scared to death of a handful of people that might pirate. They lock millions out of legitimate reinstalls because of fear.
> 
> http://www.howtogeek.com/186775/how-to-download-windows-7-8-and-8.1-installation-media-legally/


the sticker doesn't have a key though only thing I can think of is that there is a disc partion I can't delete at all that is 7.6 gb. I thought maybe this partion had a recovery section or something but no idea how to boot the partion up or use it. SO I figured maybe chooing the system recovery option and it just goes blank.

Anyway even if I could get a legitimate iso for windows 8 wouldn't have a key but my parents windows 7 have a sticker with a windows 7 key on there computer but you can't use keys more than once.


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

animeflower6084 said:


> the sticker doesn't have a key though only thing I can think of is that there is a disc partion I can't delete at all that is 7.6 gb. I thought maybe this partion had a recovery section or something but no idea how to boot the partion up or use it. SO I figured maybe chooing the system recovery option and it just goes blank.
> 
> Anyway even if I could get a legitimate iso for windows 8 wouldn't have a key but my parents windows 7 have a sticker with a windows 7 key on there computer but you can't use keys more than once.


If its there most of that is probably factory image file that can be loaded by command line.. did it 2 weeks ago that way actually on a dead system.

http://www.goodells.net/dellrestore/win7/win7recovery.shtml

Its not exactly easy but it is possible. The main thing is if the .wim file is there, if it is then it should be possible to do a factory restore, but you would probably want to do an image of the drive before you did that just in case. Probably would be a lot easier if you had a spare drive, when I tried it that way the MBR was kind of wonky. If you can get it to work though the version it restores would already be activated.


----------



## animeflower6084 (Apr 8, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> If its there most of that is probably factory image file that can be loaded by command line.. did it 2 weeks ago that way actually on a dead system.
> 
> http://www.goodells.net/dellrestore/win7/win7recovery.shtml
> 
> Its not exactly easy but it is possible. The main thing is if the .wim file is there, if it is then it should be possible to do a factory restore, but you would probably want to do an image of the drive before you did that just in case.


Nope Don't think I can do that I examined the partion a bit more and there's nothing in it. I looked online and looks like I can't recover the my laptop without a recovery disc (and those cost $20 on the hp website) since there's no files in the partion but it just won't let me delete it for some reason but it's fine, I like Linux for now and plan on buying a windows 10 product key whenever I get $120. Since I still have the disc I installed the official iso on.

edit: Forgot to say thanks for trying to help though.


----------



## LoneWolf14 (Dec 18, 2014)

Thinking about upgrading but wanna know first how bad does it affect speed? Use more ram?


----------



## Mysteriis (Apr 7, 2014)

knightofdespair said:


> They are intentionally choosing not to. They got a boner for apple's profits a decade ago and everything they've done since is to try to steal profits not to cater to people or give them choices. They see the sheeple happy with apple's fences and kid mode and they are going that direction regardless of what power users or corporations want.


True and some will going to say google android,apple does that so what and you're probably using those services .... so is it good just to copy what others are doing? and don't forget chrome os and android are not really an desktop os so there is a big difference.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

It sucks. I don't like the new Windows player. They took all the good features off. Why the **** would you do that ? How is that an upgrade?


----------



## knightofdespair (May 20, 2014)

visualkeirockstar said:


> It sucks. I don't like the new Windows player. They took all the good features off. Why the **** would you do that ? How is that an upgrade?


I pretty much don't like anything Microsoft has done since 2007. Windows 7 was a good solid corporate OS. It is possible to clean up most of the bloat, it had some good security changes and decent game support. Ever since then, every product they have made is cloud focused and pretty much long focused on building an app store like apple and selling metro apps that nobody wants. Their bread and butter was always corporate, and I see little in Windows 10 that I'm going to allow it to be adopted in my workplace. My work place doesn't want cortana, keylogging, onedrive, metro apps, or critical process breaking updates whenever they feel like it.


----------



## cuttingboard (May 29, 2015)

Really don't like the search function on 10, seems awfully slower to find stuff than it did on 7, though to be fair I haven't really bothered to look into it further for a possible solution. Other than that I can't complain about the upgrade, very nice OS.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

yes


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I'm worried about my update since my current mouse and touchpad driver is incompatible with windows 8.1. Sometimes the cursor disappears. It really sucks.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*I expected to be the one making the stuff*

why does my xp machine I got from work, to practice with, refuse to boot?

I got it more RAM, graphics and DVD drive about 2007
Haven't touched it for years. Can't remember what the error described but know there's no way ahead. Broadly speaking, "You can't have... that, cos you haven't got.. this"
I should dig it out, brush away all the dust, insects and get a kettle lead for it. got spare monitor, PS/2 mouse... & USB!

I paid for SQL Server Developer 2008 licence & Crystal Reports license from work

Both are these are perfect using VMware 3 using my Mac

but I've refused to get Yosemite, Al Capitan or new VMWare which'll be needed

Maybe all my kit is too old, like my car is but it still goes.
Had a Mac in 1980s, 90s and career using Windoze. All moved on.
But with no source of income I can't get all THE best big fat shiny phones or electronics or software.

Funny that my ongoing learning & understanding & savviness is 100% up-to-date but now the world need the following sheep who keeps getting all the same as society has - yeah, my inbuilt rugged progress with IT requires people who make the gear. I don't. We have to pay for the gear.

I expected to be the one making the stuff. Reason I'm not is someone didn't like me so it all started & went downhill from there.

What about the troop who did well, saving the life of his commander, shooting the enemy, so the commander didn't have to do anything or worry. So then why did the commander kill the troop?


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

I'll update when I can't use 7 for games anymore, and/or after everyone else has worked out the kinks for me.

Early bird gets the worm but the second mouse gets the cheese, etc.

I don't like Windows UIs, either. GNOME 3 looks way better on a laptop than Windows 8 did. No ugly jizz of solid color in my face whenever I search.

I should upgrade and force Microsoft employees to watch me write weird porn. THAT'S WHAT YOU GET.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Had it for about a month but had to downgrade it because I started getting BSOD every time I tried to restart. Do be aware that if you upgrade to Windows 10, it only gives you one month to downgrade or you get "stuck" with Windows 10 (that's my understanding of it at least). So I downgraded a few days before that expired. It was a pain to downgrade though since some apps didn't uninstall correctly and I had to download 30+ updates from Windows Update. I still prefer Windows 7. 

Main cons:
-Search from the start menu seemed really slow to me on Windows 10 and the default was to search on the web instead of on your computer (had to click over to search that). Why would I want to web search from the start menu? I think most people would open a browser to do that. If I search in the start menu, it's because I want to search for programs or files on my own computer. 

-Boo on forced automatic updates! Forced automatic updates just makes it difficult to troubleshoot bad updates. There is a known issue with one of the 64-bit cumulative updates that Microsoft has yet to release a patch for. The update would just sit at 0% and never download. I tried to install it manually but it didn't work.


----------

